# making the cornhole game



## Doc

cj replied to me in the cheap plywood thread about making the cornhole game.  I'm starting a new thread so we don't take BC's plywood thread totally off track.  



			
				cj7 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip.. May have to get me some too....
> 
> 
> DOC!  are you a 'cornhole' player?
> 
> I would use some sanded plywood rather than OSB... Makes a much better surface for the bags... there are a couple of sites out there for the board specs... I'll have to take a look for them..
> 
> My wife made a couple of sets here... that right! you heard correctly.. she made them.. I did nothing.. ( but give a little advise)



That is a good point CJ.  And I'm guessing all plywood is cheaper now.  One sheet is all you need for a cornhole game.

If you find the links about making the game please post them in this thread.  

For those who don't know ....cornhole is a game much like horseshoes or jarts ....  My son in law made one last year after seeing it played at Buckeye Tailgating parties.  Basically you throw 1 pound bags of corn at the hole in a board about 40' away.  You have a board for each end, much like you have horseshoe stakes.  
I do not know the exact or recommended measurements of the playing surface.  If I find links with more info I'll post them here ...or anyone 'in the know' please post em here.  Thanks!


----------



## cj7

http://www.playcornhole.org/

here we go... cornhole for all!

It really is a fun game. Easy for everyone of all ages to play. Of course you usually end up with some adult drinks flowing too. Trash talk is a must around here when we play.

Another twist we put on sometimes is that you must yell ' CORNHOLE ' when you get one. It helps to loosen everyone up and keep the chat going. 

You can make your own bags or look on e-bay. We bought bags on there at a good price. Of course being Steelers fans they are Steelers bags.

The boards are painted in Steelers colors too.

Cornhole anywhere anytime!
You can make the boards prety portable by having removable or folding legs. To take them to your favorite spots.

For night time play. Get one of those dual head worklight stands from the homestore. Play all night.

beware Cornholing is addictive!


----------



## Doc

Wow, the American Cornhole Association has the set all together, but it costs a bunch.  $169 

Here is a pick of what you get:


----------



## Doc

I haven't seen the offical rules, but the way we learned is that you have to land exactly on 21 points.  If you go over you drop back to 11.  That sure can keep the game going!


----------



## jwstewar

The key to this game is sanding the plywood to make sure it is smooth. You also will want to steel wool the polyurethane. Another trick I've seen it to attach a string to the bottom of one of the boards that you can stretch out to get your distance w/o having to measure/walk each time.

I've also considered building a set out of either plexiglass or Lexan and polishing it up a bit to make it slick. This would then allow you to place "rope" light under the Plastic to play at night. It also allows it to be lighter and easily moved.


----------



## elsmitro

Doc said:
			
		

> American Cornhole Association


  I'm a member of the Red Wing Club, 'maybe' the ACA too...    Sorry but this is the first time I have ever heard of this game and it sounds hilarious!  It looks like fun!


----------



## Doc

elsmitro said:
			
		

> I'm a member of the Red Wing Club, 'maybe' the ACA too...    Sorry but this is the first time I have ever heard of this game and it sounds hilarious!  It looks like fun!



So, do you wear your wings with pride?   
Did you see you can order the hat for the ACA?    

I know ....the name made me laugh when I first heard it too.  It is really a fun game ...and as CJ said, addicting!


----------



## BlackandCopper

I am looking for copper colored cornhole bags. I desire 4 copper and 4 black colored bags? Real corn or all weather if fine. I have found No websites for custom colors. I Do not want to make myself. Referrals would be nice for copper and black plain standard bags... know anyone or sites??


----------



## leadarrows

I don't understand why the bean bag game is now called cornhole. We played bean bag forty five years ago and our parents played it long before that. 


In fact. 
"The history of the game is mostly unknown,[5] though stories abound. One story claims that the game was first played during the 14th century in Germany, then rediscovered in Ohio within the last century.[5] Many American scholars confirm that a game of very similar nature was played amongst Native Americans in Midwest America, who filled pigs' bladders with dried beans and competitively tossed them for entertainment, notably, the Blackhawk tribe in Illinois."


----------



## Doc

BlackandCopper said:


> I am looking for copper colored cornhole bags. I desire 4 copper and 4 black colored bags? Real corn or all weather if fine. I have found No websites for custom colors. I Do not want to make myself. Referrals would be nice for copper and black plain standard bags... know anyone or sites??


I've seen all colors of cornhole bags on ebay.  I'm at work and blocked from ebay for now so I can't share a link.


----------



## leadarrows

Heres the first one that came up for me.

https://www.google.com/search?q=bea...-US:official&tbm=shop&spd=6997129305780829519


----------

